# question for you guys



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Guys,

i got a question.

My landscaper recently billed me for a double cut due rain and not coming the week before.

evry season for renewal, you have option of weekly or biweekly cut.
i always opt for weekly.

My interpretation of the bi weekly was for people who try and cheap out and go every other week expecting to save and as a result add to the workload of the job./
It is not designed in my opinon to make sure the landscaper has the same income from each property every month regardless of showing up or not..

But nowhere does this state due weather...as for the weather that particular week, there were days the cut could've been done and wasn't.

I really just want to know if this ia standard practice..I asked a friend of mine and he said no way..Not the customers fault if it rains.


I am not undermining hardwork that is done..not the case..but i am a contractor and in biz too...suffering like anyone else..and this really just does not seem justified to me..

If im wrong..they hey sue me...you wont get nothing anyways...=)

not to mention the over 4.00 super unleaded diesel surcharge that lasted about a week here in NJ...i wont squawk on that...


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Find a new landscaper - that's questionable business tactics at best.

I'm on a weekly contract with my lawn care company, and if it rains, etc and they can't make it for a week past when it should have been cut, I pay the same amount.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

The only way I see that as being acceptable is if you agreed to a set price for the season and he simply broke it down and billed by the week or month. But, if he's getting paid by the cut, then no way Jose.

If it's in his fine print that he gets paid whether it rains or not, then I'd say you're stuck. If not, then I wouldn't pay it.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

spoke with his wife,,,the one with a pair...lol/...anyway..she says it in the contract..
i dont have a copy so will request a copy just to confirm..if its there..then my bad..


I really dont agree with it...but if its there..then in fact i did..so thats that..
we shall see.
she tried to run the, we need to sharpen and change blades more, more fuel, more time our fixed costs need to be paid regardless.blahbalh blah..
i simply cut her off and said listen..im in the biz..
if its on your contract..then it end of discussion..
if it isnt..then we have an issue..she asked if i want to cancel...i told her no..it was never about that...
like chasing your tail..

45.00 is 45.00....do the job and it gets paid..kinda simple..so i thought

she also tries runnig if others dont do it,thats how they run their biz, but this is how run ours...
yea..no **** ...i understand..but my pint was to see if this is pretty common or even standard..i asked ym friend who landscapes professionally..but not in my area.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

So in two weeks you get two cuts right?

And he does two cuts in one day because last week he didn't cut due to the rain.

Sounds like a wash to me.

If you do pay him is he going to take advantage and find other excuses to ding you?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

no they just cut once..the grass is just longer..

there have been other little issues..like sneaking in an early cut at the end of the month to get it on that months billing..guess when they short or something..

when they do that..i just wait longer to pay

or say they do a cut on June 1st...they will throw the cut on Mays bill
as it "overlapped" their billing..

they are reasonable priced and do a decent job for what it is..no issues there..
they have done some damages and always made good...

Mike the owner( not the wife..) will be comin to pick up a check..i will simply tell him to bring a copy of the contract,,..if its state weather will result in biweekly cut charge..then conversation is over..

if it doesnt..then ,well..its not over..

Im not a hard guy..just not an *******...well..i am..but not that way..


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

I say, see if there's a Beaver Cleaver in the neighborhood.

Probably a lot less money.

Probably get a more stylish cut.
________________________________________________

Even if (in my opinion) it's in the contract, if it rains they
don't cut? I'd pay what I owe and look for a new Beaver?

Ask yourself, if you told one of your customers "I didn't come
to work on your project because": it rained, I had a flat, I
was pms'ing......and then tell them, "it's in the contract".

Well, I know what I'd say.....'know any Beavers?'


Bunited2


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

lol....they also charge 3.00 per month for paper billing..if you use email it free..that they started this year...


i was like you got to be ****ting me......


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

jamestrd said:


> lol....they also charge 3.00 per month for paper billing..if you use email it free..that they started this year...
> 
> 
> i was like you got to be ****ting me......


Is that $3 for paper billing in the contract???


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

yes...that actually was


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

You're making a hell of a case for astro turf and a 
rock garden Bro.
_______________________________________

These people are definitely running a 'green' company
and I'm not talking 'eco wise'.


Bunited2


----------



## Bob Victorino (Mar 5, 2012)

You gotta get rid of these guys! Contract or no contract, if you're not happy with it and see it as underhanded, they should care enough to level with you and work something out. The $3 paper charge is a joke, and this double cut fee is not cool.


----------



## BPWY (Sep 21, 2009)

When it rains the lawn guys do take it in the shorts. A week of lost revenue is not a laughing matter to us or our guys. But to double charge and not do the cut is also a joke as is the 3 bux for paper. Sounds to me like the guy us trying to be like the local bank and fee you for everything.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

This was last June, how did it work out?


----------



## SidingSweetie (May 29, 2011)

As a wife, with the 'pair', lol, IMHO-those guys would be OUT. There are hungrier companies out there, or, as was previously stated, a 'Beaver Cleaver' for simple cuts and fertilize jobs. This guy seems to be trying to sneak in and make a buck off you with some questionable tactics.

As contractors, also, rain/inclement weather happens, and does it screw us? Of course it does-jobs get pushed back, customers get pissed off, sometimes we lose money at the end. But, other than the inconvenience of having to reschedule their job to a later date-we don't charge some crazy 'inclement weather' charge, or anything extra. We do the job, (albeit-late, unfortunately), and they pay their contracted rate. We lose a few days/whatever billable hours and pay we could have gained those days, we lose time that could have been used on a new job. But weather is weather....nobody can control it, so nobody takes the 'blame' (we just take the knock). 

So-I think they are being unreasonable, and it's the season for every college boy and everyone else to start up 'Bob's Lawncare'.....I'm sure you'll start getting the flyers stuck on your front door soon enough-take advantage of those fresh, hungry, eager to build clientel and happy to work, new guys. 

Disclaimer-I'm not advocating getting a new provider every Spring just for better rates, of course not-reward good service with renewed contacts every season. In this case, I, personally, would get someone who respected my business, was appreciative, and wasn't trying to make a quick buck off any opportunity they see fit. That's what it sounds to me as if this gentleman is doing to you. Good luck


----------



## MDLandscape (Oct 21, 2011)

I run an award winning design and build firm--we do no maintenance but I know tons who do. I also cone from a family of high profile lawyers and a contract is a contract.
Now with that being said..you always work with the client to make sure they are happy always.however they appear hard up for $45 and another $3.....sketchy. 
I deal in the hundreds of thousands of dollars and if I have to eat a few $$$ here or there to make a client happy--you do it. 
I would look around for someone else.
Even if they bring a contract... It could have been altered to fit their terms.... Get a copy of the one u signed.
Time to move on..... Heck with these jokers!!!


----------

